# Remote Temperature Alarm



## mrfrater (31/10/17)

Hi All,

Wondering if anyone has something for watching fridge temperatures remotely or more so something to send out an alarm. I work a fifo job and can’t rely on the other haft to make sure something is on while I am away. 

I have looked at brewpi’s etc but just looking for something simple. 

Any thoughts?


----------

